# Does anyone use Ebay?



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Was my ebay section worthless to put in? I thought some of you would post some good deals up if you weren't bidding on them.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I use eBay to buy stuff like books, cameras, and car parts. Oh and Pez dispensers. That's about it.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

But I guess you would never link an ebay link in that new section I made then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

half the dude dont ship to where i am...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have ebay e-mailing me about the few things I'm looking for. I use aquabid and craigslist for fish and tanks, respectively.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I hadn't even noticed it. What is the concept?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Just to post ebay or craiglist links that might interest users here. If you are not going ot bid on, link here if you feel like it.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/ebay-auctions.html


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shag:

You might consider posting a disclaimer in the board with respect to FF liability.

I once got burned to the tune of about $1,200 on a camera on Ebay.

The guys who ran this scam were from abroad (principally Great Britain) and were very, very, very good!

They were able to intercept my communications while I was on Ebay and insert their scam item into these communications once I had bid on the item.

I believe that they did this via Spyware and were successful even though I run a Spyware removal program daily.

This is scary is it not? but it is my understanding that Ebay has this "Hole" now fixed.

TR


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought it was against the terms and services of ebay to post links to live auctions? At least for other people who are looking to buy. 

But I could be wrong.


----------

